# Crosby



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

Me and some of my buddies from work are going riding on Monday if anyone is interested.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dang i'd go if I didnt have work. I do monday rides alot due to working shift work.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

My buddies and I all work on tug boats with a four day on four day off schedual so we get our riding in when we can. I try to head out there at least twice a month usually during the week. I'll let you know next time we go.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I can never go on a Monday because of work. There is a bunch of us going on the 9th to down south if anybody wants to join.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

8-10th headed to Burkville...never been 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

wheres burkville?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> wheres burkville?


East of jasper tx about 30 minutes


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Zip is 75932....

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just sent a job out to jasper tx bout 30 mins ago lol.


----------

